# Multiple instance script help



## tech (May 16, 2012)

I'm trying to port this script over to start multiple instances of APCUPSD with different config files.

If this is in the wrong forum, I'm sorry.  Thanks for any help you can provide.


```
#!/bin/sh

### BEGIN INFO
# Provides:        apcupsd
# Required-Start:    $syslog
# Required-Stop:    $syslog
# Should-Start:        $local_fs
# Should-Stop:        $local_fs
# Default-Start:    2 3 4 5
# Default-Stop:        0 1 6
# Short-Description:    Starts apcupsd daemon
# Description:        apcupsd provides UPS power management for APC products.
### END INIT INFO

PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin
DAEMON=/usr/local/sbin/apcupsd
CONFIG=/usr/local/etc/apcupsd
NAME=apcupsd
DESC="UPS power management"

test -x $DAEMON || exit 0
test -e $CONFIG || exit 0

set -e

. $CONFIG

#if [ $ISCONFIGURED = no ]
#then
 #   echo "Please check your configuration ISCONFIGURED in /etc/default/apcupsd"
  #  exit 0
#fi


case "$1" in
    start)
        rm -f /usr/local/etc/apcupsd/powerfail

          for conf in /usr/local/etc/apcupsd/apcupsd.*.conf ; do
              inst=`basename $conf`
              echo -n "Starting UPS monitoring ($inst):"

          if [ "`pidof apcupsd-$inst`" = "" ]
          then
            start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --exec /usr/local/sbin/apcupsd --pidfile /var/run/apcupsd-$inst.pid -- -f $conf

# note the above is on ONE line in the script #

            echo "$NAME."
          else
            echo ""
            echo "A copy of the daemon is still running.  If you just stopped it,"
            echo "please wait about 5 seconds for it to shut down."
            exit 0
          fi

          done
        ;;

    stop)
             for conf in /usr/local/etc/apcupsd/apcupsd.*.conf ; do
            inst=`basename $conf`
          echo -n "Shutting down UPS monitoring ($inst):" 
                start-stop-daemon --stop oknodo --pidfile /var/run/apcupsd-$inst.pid || echo "Not Running."
          rm -f /var/run/apcupsd-$inst.pid
        done
        ;;

    restart|force-reload)
        $0 stop
        sleep 15
        $0 start
        ;;

    reload)
          echo "$0: reload not implemented"
          exit 3
        ;;


    status)
        for conf in /usr/local/etc/apcupsd/apcupsd.*.conf ; do
              inst=`basename $conf`
              status -p /var/run/apcupsd-$inst.pid apcupsd-$inst
              RETVAL=$?
              if [ $RETVAL -eq 0 ]
              then
                  NISPORT=`grep ^NISPORT < $conf | sed -e "s/NISPORT *\([0-9]\)/\1/"`
                  /usr/local/sbin/apcaccess status localhost:$NISPORT | egrep "(STATUS)|(UPSNAME)" 
              fi
            done
          ;;

    *)
        # N=/etc/init.d/$NAME
		N=/sbin/init/$NAME
        echo "Usage: $N {start|stop|restart|force-reload}" >&2
        exit 1
        ;;
esac
exit 0
```


----------

